# Lily



## jujub793 (Apr 23, 2010)

i bought Lily just a few weeks ago from a breeder. She was a beautiful white rex rabbit. I woke up last friday and went to let her out of her cage as i did every morning and noticed she didn't hop right out as usual. i didn't think too much about it until some time later when i went to visit with her and she was still in her cage. Then i noticed she was breathing funny and she hadn't eaten any of her pellets from the nite before and she was wet from sitting in her urine all night. i rushed her to the vet and and she had a seizure within minutes of being at the vet. She had two more and sadly Lily passed away. i only had her for a brief time but i sure miss my little flufferbuns:cry2 Don't really know the cause of this sudden illness and seizures because she had been fine up until that time.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss of Lily,
Binky free little one :angelandbunny:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 23, 2010)

we're so sorry to hear of your loss. Lily sounded like a sweet little bunny. It's amazing how fast we become attached to our furry children and they leave such a hole in your heart when they go. Rest in peace little girl.:bunnyangel:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Although you only had her for a short time sheknew how much you loved her.


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 25, 2010)

thank you for saying that because its the only thing that makes me feel any better about her loss, at least she was loved and had a family and didn't live her life in a cage 24/7


----------



## MagneticLove (May 2, 2010)

i am so sorry for your loss!! we both had similar last moments.Piksi was not eating or pooping either and i didnt make much of it but the next day he was breathing very odd and i took him to the vet. i know how you feel it is so hard to loose them they are like your little furry child. im sure that Lily and Piksi are binkying free together in heaven keeping each other company.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost her. It's hard to tell exactly what happened, but it is said that by the time a bunny starts having seizures near the end they are no longer aware of what's going on, so although they looked very scary to you, she wasn't suffering from the seizures. Binky free, Lily.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That's my worst fear. We are a family of 6 + our bunnies and guinea pigs. It would be so heartbreaking to lose one.


----------



## mistyjr (May 24, 2010)

soo sorry for your loss. :hugsquish::hug1ray:


----------

